# The Better Beverage Company - Edinburgh



## mompt (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a little fyi to those fellow Edinburgh coffee enthusiasts.

I just noticed a little shop on Morrison Street near Haymarket station... They actually sell very decent coffee at a reasonable price and anyone who is willing to give them a try would be pleasantly surprised at the quality of bean for their price. Generally ranging around 3.50 per 1/2 pound.

The place is supplied with fresh roasts twice a week, so the beans are quite fresh (having a bit of an issue around Xmas delivery periods but generally fresh). And he has quite a lot of options of single origin beans - about 15 or so kinds. He also blends by taste - and as far as my taste goes he was able to blend up a few different mixes according to my liking.

The bloke working there does know what he's talking about and he will be able to answer just about any question about the beans he supplies.

I suggest trying the turkish blend - although by name it would suggest quite a dark and nasty roast, the blend is actually light and very suitable for espresso. I found it quite sweet and chocolatey in my lattes. The odd espresso tasted good every time I felt like something stronger.

Has anyone else had any experience with this little shop?

Let me know what everyone thinks..

Cheers


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks mompt. I havent heard of this place so will check it out. Always good to see wee businesses like this opening up. Wrong side of town for me being from Leith but willing to travel over to 'Jambo' land for a good coffee!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Do they do delivery or not?


----------



## harerip (Dec 4, 2014)

While Googling for the BBC telephone number I found this post and could not resist adding to it. The outlet has been in Edinburgh for at least 30 years and though the shop moved from fashionable William Street 15 years ago, it has a loyal following of admirers. The warehouse is in Leith, where most of the roasting is done.

So not only are they knowledgeable from experience, they have style! Look past the shabby chic of the premises and the eccentric opening times(David does his deliveries and collecting stock every morning until mid morning) and look at the website.

They do deliver using Connect Plus, for out of towners, which I now use for my 4 kilo of excellent Java monthly, having moved to Hampshire after 60 years in Scotland.

Highly recommended for exceedingly good coffee!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Filament is closed unfortunately. Check out Cult Espresso, Machina, Brew Lab, Artisan Roast and, last but not least, Fortitude.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Seems that Victoria Street shop was a short-term let. It may resurface in a new location but no sign yet.


----------



## compac (Dec 20, 2014)

No probs everyone! If you can think of any additions, either feature or supplier wise just let me know

We offer best quality E20-002 - exam - questions test papers and cisa - transcender - braindumps.com materials. You can get our usna guaranteed www.bostonconservatory.edu questions and Rasmussen College to help you in University of Kansas Medical Center the real exam of


----------

